# Idaho in da House



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone else here?


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Wayndar said:


> anyone else here?


I got yer Idaho right here! (The only other Idahoan I see post regularly is "smilycook.") Hey, I see you're in McCall - that's where my wife grew up. Her folks still live there in the summer, so I get to escape the heat in Boise and ride up there about once a month or so in the summer. Never ventured too far up there - mostly just the Payette Rim trail, Brundage, 20 mile trail, Loon Lake, East Fork of Lake fork, and ventured once this past fall down to ride Tamarack. The full Loon loop (via Ruby Meadows) is my favorite SS trail in Idaho. Any other trail suggestions up there?


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, someone else here! I know Smileycook a little and am looking forward to the IdahoDreamRide series. You've hit the most popular trails. Do you have the "Mountain biking in McCall" book? Maybe try Bear Pete trail out of Burgdorf or Eagle's Nest by Cascade. Have you tried Rapid River down in Riggins? It's rideable early. There are lots of other rides, but they have a fair amount of exploration/bushwacking/hiking/scratchingyourhead involved so I'm hesitant to recommend them.


----------



## brodyhead (Jan 31, 2004)

*boise riding*



Wayndar said:


> anyone else here?


Yeah, I hear you guys about riding in McCall, but if your a worker and live in Boise, the riding is pretty sweet, although the forests are nice up in MCcall. 
I'm in Hawaii now, living and exploring the trails over here. It's muddy here right now.


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Another Idahoan here. Ready for all this darn snow to melt so I can get back out on the trail with my new awesome bike.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*getcherself a plank!*



bwhip said:


> Another Idahoan here. Ready for all this darn snow to melt so I can get back out on the trail with my new awesome bike.


I think I'd be feeling the same way (no new bike, though  ) if I hadn't decided finally to ditch the skis and get a snowboard. The 4"-6" of freshies yesterday at Bogus yesterday was like heaven! It's the first thing I've found other than mountain biking that gives me that same downhill adrenaline rush!


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> I think I'd be feeling the same way (no new bike, though  ) if I hadn't decided finally to ditch the skis and get a snowboard. The 4"-6" of freshies yesterday at Bogus yesterday was like heaven! It's the first thing I've found other than mountain biking that gives me that same downhill adrenaline rush!


I was snowboarding Saturday AM at Bogus also. High winds at the top, a little foggy over on Superior, but man was that powder sweet! It's been a great season for boarding this year - a whole lot better than last year, that's for sure.


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Bogus*

I caught the fresh 6-8" or so, on Wednesday which was awesome! Bogus is having a great year so far. The only good thing about last year was the fact that I rode in the foothills nearly every weekend of the winter. Not happening this winter....

-Ryan


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

*Brundage had about 6" new too*

Brundage had a 6-8" fresh covering Sat. a.m. and Sun a.m. again. Yummmm. Too bad it gets tracked out in about 2 hours. I guess Ican always go hike Sargent's though. Hey we've got about 5 1/2 Idahoans here (woohooo) I think we need our own section instead of "other"!


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Wayndar said:


> Brundage had a 6-8" fresh covering Sat. a.m. and Sun a.m. again. Yummmm. Too bad it gets tracked out in about 2 hours. I guess Ican always go hike Sargent's though. Hey we've got about 5 1/2 Idahoans here (woohooo) I think we need our own section instead of "other"!


We do need an Idaho section - a lot of great riders and trails in this state!

I may go up to Brundage again this Saturday, although it doesn't look like we'll get any new snow between now and then. Firm and fast can be fun, though - that's how it was a few weeks ago when I was up there.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

bwhip said:


> We do need an Idaho section - a lot of great riders and trails in this state!
> 
> I may go up to Brundage again this Saturday, although it doesn't look like we'll get any new snow between now and then. Firm and fast can be fun, though - that's how it was a few weeks ago when I was up there.


I think I'm going to head up to board the pavement up at Bogus on Thursday night. Hey, with the trails as they are right now, it's either that or another freaking road ride!!


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*smilycook here this makes 6*

I can't believe some of the best riding in the country does not have it's own section maybe they should group us in with a couple other states in the area that have not gotten a forum section yet either.

shh.. I got in a nice mountain bike ride on saturday. Got up really early and rode some frozen trails with very little snow on the other side of the valley. Then had a nice and cold 50 mile road ride on sunday. Can't wait to be able to ride in foothills again since they are very wet right now.

Chris


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

smilycook said:


> shh.. I got in a nice mountain bike ride on saturday. Got up really early and rode some frozen trails with very little snow on the other side of the valley.


I was considering doing that, but I decided against it. I rode up Pierce Park (dirt road climb) yesterday instead.

-Ryan


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

I had to ride Sunday afternoon too, with all that sunshine. A little cold starting out but once I started climbing hills (up the north end of Eagle Road) it got warm in a hurry. We're getting into that time of year when you really want to put on a bunch of layers when you start out because it's freezing, but once you get 15 minutes or so into the ride you wish you hadn't worn quite so much.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

Awww man. I was in Boise yesterday and was jonesing to have my bike and just jump some curbs or something! You have actual pavement showing! I've got about 6' of snow in the yard! Aaarrrrgggghhhh. Let me know if you're at Brundage Sat a.m. I usually can sneak away from the kids for the first few hours. After that I'm on Easy Street teaching them to snowboard.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

*Idaho Dreamride series*

Welcome Chris! Can you post the latest on the Idaho Dreamride Series here? I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*last Friday*



bwhip said:


> I had to ride Sunday afternoon too, with all that sunshine. A little cold starting out but once I started climbing hills (up the north end of Eagle Road) it got warm in a hurry. We're getting into that time of year when you really want to put on a bunch of layers when you start out because it's freezing, but once you get 15 minutes or so into the ride you wish you hadn't worn quite so much.


I did a short road ride (Camelsback to Lucky Peak Dam and back - 26 miles?) on late Friday afternoon and, other than the wind in the face on the way out to the dam, it wasn't too bad. I'm with Smilycook, though - I REALLY want to get back on my mountain bikes something fierce!! Unfortunately, with all the snow and cold and wet/snowy roads (and trails) this winter, I'm so out of shape I don't know if I could even make it up Hulls right now! Snowboarding replaces that need for an adrenaline buzz, but nothing gives me that endorphin rush like mountain biking....


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rought Draft for the Idaho Dream Ride Series*

Here is a rought draft of the dream ride series look for a final draft and notices sent to area bike shops at the end of February:

*Idaho Dream Ride Series *   
Come and join us to experience Idaho Mountain Biking and learn about IMBA and what we do in Idaho. The dream ride series creates classic memories and inspires you to help save the trails. To fuel this passion, IMBA in Idaho has selected a number of memorable rides and events. Everyone is invited, to attend please contact the individual who is running the event and let him or her know you will be attending. Visit www.trailwize.com/dream for more information and also to find out the ability level for each ride and a more detailed and up to date ride description. 
We are hoping to grow the ride series this year and also get more Mountain Bikes involved at a local level. Each event has at least one scheduled evening dinner where people can relax and discuss issues in Idaho concerning them. Please bring questions relevant to your local area on topics from trail building to approaching your local land managers and how you can get the concerns of local mountain bikers heard.

*Dreaming in the Owyhee Desert: * 
April 3,4 run by Chris Cook
Saturday April 3rd: Advanced Epic ride about 30 miles long with technical canyons and exposure. Riders need to be confident with there ability. 
Meet: Eagle Park and Ride on the West side of I-84 at the Eagle Rd exit at 10am.
Saturday Night: Dinner at White Water Pizza at 6pm near the corner of Fairview and Eagle Rd. after the ride to discuss issues concerning mountain bikers in Idaho.
Sunday April 4th: Intermediate Ride about 20 miles long with canyons and spectacular wildlife. There will be some technical sections.
Meet: Eagle Park and Ride on the West side of I-84 at the Eagle Rd exit at 10am in Meridian, ID.
To Sign up: Chris Cook [email protected] or 208-794-7255.

*Epics of the Danskins: * 
May 29,30 run by Chris Cook and SWIMBA
Saturday May 15th: Advanced Epic ride about 30 miles long with narrow singletrack and steep climbs and steep and technical descents in the Danskin Mountains. We will ride a trail called Devil's Hole, which will bring us down to the overlook on the Southfork of the Boise River and then will climb back out over a number of ridges on singletrack and doubletrack.
Meet: At the Burger King off of I-84 at the Gowen Rd/ID-21 exit at 7:45am in Boise, ID.
Saturday Night: Dinner at Smokey Mountain Pizza at Parkcenter in Boise at 6pm to discuss issues concerning mountain bikers in Idaho.
Sunday May 16th: Advanced Intermediate Epic ride of about 20 miles long with narrow singletrack and technical challenges. We will ride flat creek singletrack and tour some of the upper trails in the Danskins Mountains.
Meet: At the Burger King off of I-84 at the Gowen Rd/ID-21 exit at 8:30am in Boise, ID.
To Sign up: Chris Cook [email protected] or 208-794-7255.

*Flying high in the Whiteclouds of Central Idaho: * 
July 1st to 4th run by Chris Cook
Thursday July 1st: TBD
Friday July 2nd: TBD
Saturday July 3rd: An Intermediate ride, which involves twisting and swooping turns beyond your wildest dreams. We will climb up Fischer Creek Rd and the then descend down Fischer Creek trail to Warm Springs Trail, which we will take all the way down to Robinson Bar. A couple deep stream crossings will make it exciting in sections, but the expansive meadows and canyons we will ride through will amaze.
Saturday Night: Dinner in Stanley, ID TBD?
Sunday July 4th: An advanced ride in Celebration of July 4th of around 27miles. We will ride July 4th trail to Born Lakes and descend down Warm Springs Trail to Williams trail for an epic ride with amazing scenery and challenging Terrain. This ride will bring you to 10,000ft and provides views of the highest peaks in the White Clouds and high elevation lakes that take the breath away.
Meeting Location: Large group campsite on the banks of the Salmon River near ID75.

*Big Hole Mountains of Eastern Idaho:*
July 31st to August 1st ride leader Pete and organizer Chris Cook
Saturday July 31st: TBD

Sunday August 1st: An advanced Epic ride in the Big Hole mountains on Calamity Creek. The trails are steep and require a lot of skill to be able to climb to the top, the rewards are great, as you will be rewarded with views of the Tetons and other mountain ranges in the area and high alpine meadows.

*Other possible events*
Moscow area of Northern Idaho - possible ride leader MAMBA or UI
Pocatello area of Southeastern Idaho - possible ride Leader ISU or EIbike
McCall Area -Possible Ride leader CIMBA

Possible events on these dates(all weekends): 
7/24 - 7/25
9/4 - 9/5
9/18 - 9/19


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Those rides sound awesome. I'll definitely try to work some or all into my schedule. Thanks for posting them for us!


----------



## CyclingJunkie (Feb 3, 2004)

*One more for ID*

Just thought I would report in from the far Eastern side of the state where we too are covered in snow and skiing is keeping me sane these days. I think it will be quite a while before any trails in Teton Valley are rideable. However, I am considering building a set of wheels with SnoCat rims with Nokian studded tires for riding the roads that have no pavement showing through.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*some nice skiing in driggs*

I was out in driggs a couple of weekends ago for some great skiing at targee.

Last summer I rode out there at calamity creek and that downhill singletrack from targee, it was a lot of fun. Plus I got to enjoy the jumps trail you guys built.

Do you know pete from peaked sports?

Chris


----------



## CyclingJunkie (Feb 3, 2004)

*Skiing for now*

Smily,
We are having a great ski season hear this year which makes it easier to deal with no riding for a while. Glad you got to enjoy some of the skiing this year. I do know Pete and see him on the ski hill on a regular basis. He bikes with a slightly younger and more wreckless crowd than I do. Did you ride down Mill Creek (several man made jumps) after riding at the ski hill? I live close by and often ride that trail out and back from my house. That is one of my favorite downhills.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*yeah mill creek*

I rode Mill Creek in the morning and then rode down off of the ski hill. I liked your jump trail a lot and look forward to riding it again. Your sign at the top is great also. We have something similar here and have the same go arounds you guys have around your jumps.

Still amazed at how steep the trails are out there! You seem to have a nutbuster climb on every ride.

I also rode 38 miles with pete and the gang around calamity creek and the top of the ride was marked by a large meadow which rewarded us with awesome views of the tetons!

Chris


----------



## CyclingJunkie (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lot's of climbing in TV*

Because we live in a valley surrounded by 9000 peaks, all of our rides do involve big climbs. We don't have any "cruiser" trails that are just rolling terrain for miles and miles.
I am not sure I know Calamity Creek but I know Pete and his gang have their own name for certain trails. Where did you start the ride?


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

Took a little ride up 8th Street today to the gate - lots of snow above there. Nice to get a stiff climb in with some dirt under the tires! Really hot climbing, really cold coming back down! It got the job done, but man am I jonesing for some technical single track. Can't wait for Moab next month.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rode in the sun today in the Owyhees it was great! Anyone up for a ride next weekend?*

Had two wonderful rides this weekend in the sunshine. I am still learning to ride my new vt1 and getting use to the spv fork and shock, it is nice to have that much travel at such a light weight.

A couple mud spots but I was able to avoid the snow as long as I did not go higher than 3800ft and stay out of the shade.

I might ride out there this coming sunday or saturday, let me know if you would like to join us. This would be a fairly mellow ride, I have to keep the heart rate down for training.

Chris


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

smilycook said:


> Had two wonderful rides this weekend in the sunshine. I am still learning to ride my new vt1 and getting use to the spv fork and shock, it is nice to have that much travel at such a light weight.
> 
> A couple mud spots but I was able to avoid the snow as long as I did not go higher than 3800ft and stay out of the shade.
> 
> ...


I might be able to make that work - just let me know when and where. I hear it's supposed to warm up a bit this week, which will melt the snow, but probably make the trails pretty muddy. I'm trying to get in all the riding I can before heading to Moab next month.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gonna ride the owyhees on sunday at 9*

Hey Guys, I am going to ride the owyhees on sunday and will meet at the Bogus Basin Parking lot at 15th and Bannock in downtown Boise at 9am. I have a bike rack on the rear of my car so just keep an eye open for that or you can always call me at 794-7255 hope some of you can make it.

This is a mellow ride no probably about three hours.

Chris


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Aw, crud*



smilycook said:


> Hey Guys, I am going to ride the owyhees on sunday and will meet at the Bogus Basin Parking lot at 15th and Bannock in downtown Boise at 9am. I have a bike rack on the rear of my car so just keep an eye open for that or you can always call me at 794-7255 hope some of you can make it.
> 
> This is a mellow ride no probably about three hours.
> 
> Chris


Dang it, I just made plans this AM to go to Bogus on Sunday and I committed to drive. I'm probably not in biking shape anyway at this point - I'm actually going to try to get in some miles on the, ahem, road bike today and tomorrow. Smily - what's the total time to drive down there, ride and drive back?

On an unrelated note, I don't know if any of you Boise guys ever check out www.drunkcyclist.com, but the guy who puts that together, Big Jonny, is in town tonight and is looking to (as he puts it) "murder himself with booze." The guy just placed 7th in the solo singlespeed category at the 24 hours of the Old Pueblo race last weekend, so I wonder if he drinks as hard as he rides. I think we're going to get things started off at the Neurolux, so stop by and let's get a beer or 12! (He's a big ol' 6'4 dude and I'll be sporting a pair of old school Vans.)


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

smilycook said:


> Hey Guys, I am going to ride the owyhees on sunday and will meet at the Bogus Basin Parking lot at 15th and Bannock in downtown Boise at 9am. I have a bike rack on the rear of my car so just keep an eye open for that or you can always call me at 794-7255 hope some of you can make it.
> 
> This is a mellow ride no probably about three hours.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the invite - I'll probably be heading out later in the day, as I've got a church obligation at 10:00. Catch you next time!


----------



## thereal-jekyllman (Feb 17, 2004)

That kinda is gay that Idaho doesn't have their own forum. Utah's got one, of course we are awesome, but Idaho has to have some good crap. I don't know why crappy states like Conneticut have one. I don't see the need for Colorado to have two either, Utah kicks Colorado's butt man.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yes, but not surprising*



thereal-jekyllman said:


> That kinda is gay that Idaho doesn't have their own forum. Utah's got one, of course we are awesome, but Idaho has to have some good crap. I don't know why crappy states like Conneticut have one. I don't see the need for Colorado to have two either, Utah kicks Colorado's butt man.


I agree that Idaho should get its own forum, but I get the sense that this board definitely has a strong Cali and Colorado bent. I think the guys who run the board are in California, and it seems like the people who post the most are in Cali or Colorado. Not to say that there's an anti-Idaho bias but, as is the case in all other aspects of american life, Idaho gets snubbed on MTBR. (Funny, but IMBA doesn't give the 49 other states an "A" rating for their trails or trail access, and Boise has been named by two different magazines as the best biking city in the country.)


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*They could at least group Idaho in with other states*

They should give us a regional forum with mt,wy,and nv and make it a forum for the states with too few people and too many trails.

Chris


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

*Idaho Needs a Forum*

As a small example of the fact that Idaho deserves its own forum I submit photos from a ride last year at Fisher Creek. See them HERE

There's lots more where that came from!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Nasty rumor!!*



bwhip said:


> As a small example of the fact that Idaho deserves its own forum I submit photos from a ride last year at Fisher Creek. See them HERE
> 
> There's lots more where that came from!


I talked to Pete at IMT yesterday and he tells me that, prior to yesterday's freak storm and today's rain, Hulls and freeway are dry enough to ride. Can anyone confirm this rumor? How was the ride in the Owyhees on Sunday, Chris? Pete said he and Greg (and I'm sure others) rode out there 2 weeks ago and it was 90% rideable on the singletrack.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*ah might be pushing it to ride freeway and hulls*

I have been walking the dog at camelsback and the trails still seem muddy in camelsback and I even heard there was a "too wet to ride sign" at the bottom of corrals. This rain has definatly put a wrench in an early season.

All of the lower stuff in the Owyhees is in pretty good shape, a couple of wet spots but overall great. I have been riding it at sunrise while the owyhees are still frozen which has worked well.

Chris


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Check out this webcam of the owyhees*

http://www.instacam.com/showcam.asp?id=MELBA&size=L

It is a very cool resource!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*is that you, Walmott? (Dave)*

three feet of snow in my yard in Victor, ugg. Kickass year in the Tetons! Gotta drive to mexico to ride!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dave, come in to Big Hole, we will show you the map..*

Calamity is a HUGE ride. You start up S. Fork horseshoe, go up relay ridge, out North fork, west out calamity, then back east on the East fork to Garns, then down Horseshoe. We ran parts of it for the Big Hole Challenge, in the "Animal" category.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey bwhip*

I saw your van in the parking lot out in the Owyhees, hope you had a good ride. I parked next to you in the blue subaru.

Did you find some more trails?

Chris


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Is bwhip the guy from Alaska*

If not then then what is the handle of the the guy I rode with two sundays ago?

Chris


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*some lower foothills trails are DRY*

Hey smily - I ventured out today on the singlespeed and discovered that hulls, kestrel, freeway, and the connector are all more than dry enough to ride. Looks like lower sidewinder is still the mud pit it usually is this time of year, but on everything else (except the top 10 yards of kestrel) there was a non-trail destroying dry line to ride. I had intended to just ride Rocky Canyon road to the snow line and back down, but after riding up there to just past the trailhead to 3 bears and seeing how dry it was, I thought I'd venture over and check the connector/freeway/hulls area. I was shocked how dry and rideable it all is already! I think I'd stay off sidewinder for a little while longer, but that didn't seem to stop others from riding it. LOTS of people out today - still shocked how dry it was!


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

*Alaska?*



smilycook said:


> If not then then what is the handle of the the guy I rode with two sundays ago?
> 
> Chris


Not me. Eagle, ID for the last eight years, with the prior three as a North-ender. Glad to hear some of our local trails are drying out. I was golfing yesterday - shoulda been MTB'ing. My golf game is apparently still in hibernation.  Can't complain too much, though. I was snowboarding in Sun Valley on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*With the trails drying out I will have to go night riding*

Thanks for the info Earthpig, I will be sure to stay off sidewinder until the trail drys out. It is that last part of sidewinder that always seems very wet and muddy. I may go check out Bob's this week and see how it is looking also.

I started riding into work again this morning, it was nice to be back on the road bike for the daily commutte!

Chris


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

smilycook said:


> Thanks for the info Earthpig, I will be sure to stay off sidewinder until the trail drys out. It is that last part of sidewinder that always seems very wet and muddy. I may go check out Bob's this week and see how it is looking also.


Bob's is not ready yet. Way too muddy in certain spots. Sure, there are some sections that are dry and have a ridable 'path', but the muddier sections are bad enough that walkers have left significant damage (so don't even think about biking it).

Table Rock is also still too wet. I thought that the rockier terrain combined with Saturday's wind-storm would help to dry it out more quickly. Well, it's not ready yet either. It was sad to see how many hikers had walked through the muddy sections. It made certain sections so bad that they had essentially started a new path across the sage brush and grass.

Anyway, I would stick to the fire roads for another few days. Please be patient and allow enough time for the trails to fully dry out. It's way too easy for people to pin all of the erosion blame on bikers when they see the tire prints that you left behind in the soft soil.

Hulls isn't too bad (it's one of the sandiest trails around), but the first section of the freeway is still wet. People have been riding around the larger sections of standing water causing widening of the trail in sections. Of course, everyone has the same idea about getting out on their bikes, so I've seen quite a few people on Hulls.

At this point, I still feel too guilty to be on most of the trails. I've been riding Pierce Park to Cartwright and some other dirt roads just to feed the need

-Ryan


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

bikerx40 said:


> Bob's is not ready yet. Way too muddy in certain spots. Sure, there are some sections that are dry and have a ridable 'path', but the muddier sections are bad enough that walkers have left significant damage (so don't even think about biking it).
> 
> Table Rock is also still too wet. I thought that the rockier terrain combined with Saturday's wind-storm would help to dry it out more quickly. Well, it's not ready yet either. It was sad to see how many hikers had walked through the muddy sections. It made certain sections so bad that they had essentially started a new path across the sage brush and grass.
> 
> ...


Ryan - I'm one of the ones who usually jumps with two feet on people who ride muddy trails, so understand that I'm on your side on this issue. However, 90% of what I saw yesterday from the military reserve to hulls and back was dry hardpack or sand. Yes, there were a couple of mud puddles, and yes, Kestrel was too muddy at the top, but the connector, freeway, and hulls were more  than dry enough to ride. In fact, I haven't seen those trails that dry since October. I'm the first one to turn around on wet, muddy trails and it pissed me off to see tracks on Sidewinder when it was clearly too wet to ride, but otherwise it was as dry as it was last year in late March. As for the other trails, anything to the west of 8th street (corrals, bobs, scotts) is always too wet to ride until late March or early April, and the sludge on and around Tablerock and some parts of the reserve are goo until April or May. So, I agree - stay off Corrals, Bobs, Scotts, Kestrel, Military reserve, and Tablerock until later this month.


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> Ryan - I'm one of the ones who usually jumps with two feet on people who ride muddy trails, so understand that I'm on your side on this issue. However, 90% of what I saw yesterday from the military reserve to hulls and back was dry hardpack or sand. Yes, there were a couple of mud puddles, and yes, Kestrel was too muddy at the top, but the connector, freeway, and hulls were more than dry enough to ride. In fact, I haven't seen those trails that dry since October. I'm the first one to turn around on wet, muddy trails and it pissed me off to see tracks on Sidewinder when it was clearly too wet to ride, but otherwise it was as dry as it was last year in late March. As for the other trails, anything to the west of 8th street (corrals, bobs, scotts) is always too wet to ride until late March or early April, and the sludge on and around Tablerock and some parts of the reserve are goo until April or May. So, I agree - stay off Corrals, Bobs, Scotts, Kestrel, Military reserve, and Tablerock until later this month.


I'm right with you. I just on the conservative side because most people don't have the willpower to turn their bikes around like you mentioned. It's obvious from the tracks on the trails that many people seem to have the mentality that, "Oh, this section is kind of wet, but maybe it'll be drier around the next corner..." and they keep riding right through the soft sections.

I'm originally from Upstate New York, and I've experienced an entire county shutting their trails down to mountain biking in the past. It took years of advocacy groups, IMBA, and volunteer trail work to have the trails re-opened on a 'trial basis'. It really sucked and I never want to experience that ever again.

I'm not saying that Ada county is going to close down the trails or anything, I'm just saying that my past experience has made me error on the side of waiting a bit longer for trails to dry out- that's all.

-Ryan


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*So earthpig did you think hulls is less muddy this year*

Last year we did some trailwork on hulls and tried to prevent some of the mud puddles from forming since we know it gets a lot of early season use. What did you think when you rode it was it less muddy then last year?

Chris


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*well, given the time of year...*



smilycook said:


> Last year we did some trailwork on hulls and tried to prevent some of the mud puddles from forming since we know it gets a lot of early season use. What did you think when you rode it was it less muddy then last year?
> 
> Chris


There are small puddles are in the same spots as usual, but given that it's been a normal water year and I rode it on a warm February day, it did seem overall perhaps a tad bit drier than I expected. Hulls is usually the first trail I'll venture out on each year (after riding Rocky Canyon Road to gauge dryness) and as of Sunday it seemed perhaps more like mid March than late February condition, given the snow volume we've had. What parts did you work on?


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*a number of sections*

We worked a number of sections last year, I remember trying to get rid of the large puddle down near the fence and the another puddle on the side of the cribbings. We basically walked up hulls when there were puddles and tried to address each area with better water bars or slightly raising the tread to make the water sheet off the trail. I am going to go look at the trail tonight and come up with some projects for the coming months. First thing will be to add some more cribbing near the top and try to work on improving the completely blind corner about 1/4 down from the top. We are experimenting with an adopt-a-trail program on hulls and hope to expand it this year. The program is a swimba and ridge to rivers partnership.

Chris


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*A sad day for hulls some one plucked rocks*

I rode up hulls this evening and noticed someone had gone up the trail and pulled rocks out of the trail major bummer 

Here is a picture of the tradgedy:
http://www.trailwize.com/forsale/hull_work/slides/142-4245_IMG.html

Taking out rocks on hulls increases the speed and can lead to more conflict.


----------



## bwhip (Feb 7, 2004)

smilycook said:


> I rode up hulls this evening and noticed someone had gone up the trail and pulled rocks out of the trail major bummer
> 
> Here is a picture of the tradgedy:
> http://www.trailwize.com/forsale/hull_work/slides/142-4245_IMG.html
> ...


What jerks. I like speed, but I really like keeping the trails as natural as possible and obstacles like rocks and roots are what make it fun IMO.


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. The only thing that I've seen remotely close, was an incident at Seven Springs NORBA national. Some downhillers had removed some major boulders during the middle of the night because they couldn't clean the section.

That makes me so mad!

-Ryan


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe they should just pave the trail with black-top. That would make it so fast!!!

-Ryan


----------



## bikerx40 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Trail Days?*

By the way, when is SWIMBA going to have their Trail Maintenance Day (both the official day of the year, and throughout the year). I have a bunch of people that have asked me so that we can volunteer our efforts.

-Ryan


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

smilycook said:


> I rode up hulls this evening and noticed someone had gone up the trail and pulled rocks out of the trail major bummer
> 
> Here is a picture of the tradgedy:
> http://www.trailwize.com/forsale/hull_work/slides/142-4245_IMG.html
> ...


I think the damage was done early Saturday morning. My girl friend and I rode up the trail around noon and the holes from the rocks that had been remove were still wet! To say the least, I was a little bummed.

My sweety and I did fill in the hole you have pictured just below the rock pile. I almost took a digger last Friday night when I didn't see the hole in the dark. I thought it would be a good idea to fill the hole to keep others from augering in.

We filled it in with rocks and then used our hands and feet to move dirt into the voids between the rocks. We used large rocks from up on the hill side and dirt from next to the whole. We didn't completely fill the hole in since we didn't want to lure riders and walkers out toward the edge since it about to blow out. 

The hole needs a couple of metal fence posts or some other support structure behind it. If anyone has a fence pounder, I would be more than happy to join you in fixing the structure.

Happy trails!


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*SWIMBA big trail work days*

June 5th National Trails Day with REI to build new trails out near hidden springs.

May 1st (not confirmed yet with Boise Parks and Rec) Tending the foothills with projects all over the foothills

We will probably be going up hulls in two weeks to do some early season touch up, I will post here when we go.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*I'll third or fourth that motion*



smilycook said:


> I rode up hulls this evening and noticed someone had gone up the trail and pulled rocks out of the trail major bummer
> 
> Here is a picture of the tradgedy:
> http://www.trailwize.com/forsale/hull_work/slides/142-4245_IMG.html
> ...


I rode Hulls again today and didn't even notice the absence of the rocks, but with the pics I can tell where they were. That is a bummer. Rocks make the trail MORE fun, not less! Let me know when you want to go back up and I'll help fill the spots back in.

Geoff


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Going to hit the trails on Sunday*

I have to verify the conditions, but I think it looks good to ride this weekend. I was planning to ride on Sunday morning and will post a meeting place once I verify the trails look good.

Chris


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*once again....*



smilycook said:


> I have to verify the conditions, but I think it looks good to ride this weekend. I was planning to ride on Sunday morning and will post a meeting place once I verify the trails look good.
> 
> Chris


I'll have to pass. In fact, I'm out of town and off the bike until the 15th or 16th. Looks like the trails will have a chance to dry out pretty well next week - I see 60's and sunny most of the week on the NWS forecast.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Still Working on a date to fix up Hulls*

I am working on a date to fix up hulls gulch and I will be sure to let you guys know when I am going to head out.

I did a night ride on Hulls last night and really noticed the increased speed on the trail.

Chris


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Adopt-a-Trail Workday for Hulls and Sidewinder*

Adopt-a-Trail Workday
When: April 10th at 9am
Where to meet: McCord place at the bottom of Hulls Gulch off of 8th St. The gate will be open to accomdate extra parking. 
What: We will be working on Hulls Gulch and Sidewinder
What to Bring: Work Gloves, pruning shears, food, water, and your bikes!

Questions:
Chris Cook
[email protected]
794-7255


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tending the Foothills*

Tending the Foothills 
When: Saturday May 1st at 9am
Where to meet: Fort Boise Community Center (Fort and Reserve Streets).
What to Bring: Sturdy shoes and work gloves. All needed tools and supplies are provided by Boise City, Ada County and the Bureau of Land Management.
What Projects: All sorts of projects to choose from across the foothills.

Questions:
Chris Cook
[email protected]
794-7255

or

Boise Parks and Recreation
http://www.cityofboise.org/parks/

Ridge to Rivers
www.ridgetorivers.org


----------



## linkbeat (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey guys, new to mountain biking and I'm in Boise. Good to hear there are others on the board in Idaho! It does seem silly that Idaho doesn't have it's own forum. Just picked up the "Ridges to Rivers" map so I've got a starting point at least. 

-Larry


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Group rides*



linkbeat said:


> Hey guys, new to mountain biking and I'm in Boise. Good to hear there are others on the board in Idaho! It does seem silly that Idaho doesn't have it's own forum. Just picked up the "Ridges to Rivers" map so I've got a starting point at least.
> 
> -Larry


Hey Larry, other than the R2R map, which is a good intro to Boise riding, try to make it to some group and club rides - you'll find routes and trails you didn't know were there. There are so many rides that you could find one to fit your time and riding abilities. Check out the Outdoors section of the Mistakesman on Thursdays or the Weekly for some of the posted group and club rides in the valley.


----------

